# Komplettlösung - Venetica Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu Quests und Bossgegnern [Update]



## Administrator (21. September 2009)

*Komplettlösung - Venetica Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu Quests und Bossgegnern [Update]*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,694966


----------



## darthtok (21. September 2009)

Also ich hab schon lang keinen so frustrierenden Bosskampf, wie den ersten in dem Spiel gesehen...


----------



## Yotube-10elfi10 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



darthtok schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon lang keinen so frustrierenden Bosskampf, wie den ersten in dem Spiel gesehen...


Naja der erste boss wer denkt und vill zelda ge spielt hat findets schnell heraus ^^


----------



## chguru (10. November 2009)

*AW:*

um ehrlich zu sein habe ich seit gothic 2 kein so gutes spiel mehr gesehen


----------



## Flex12 (15. März 2010)

*AW:*

Anfangs doch n gutes Spiel, jedoch lässt es gegen Ende sehr nach. Vor allem der Afrika-part ist doch sehr eintönig und monoton.


----------



## Matt8866 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Venetica Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu Quests und Bossgegnern - Update*

Hilfe komme nicht mehr weiter...
Ich habe bereits das Abzeichen des Netzes der Maske...
Aber Nox erscheint nicht und auch mit dem Tip hier drin 4.1.1 komme ich nicht weiter. 
Ich finde Grimm aber der sagt mir nur ich soll mich benehmen.
Ich weiss nicht wie ich in den Gang komme um weiter auf dieses Dach zu kommen. Wer könnte mir helfen?!?


----------



## Junku100 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Venetica Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu Quests und Bossgegnern - Update*

hey leute ich hab da ein problem ich war bei mattheo der sagt bei ihm im haus ist eine
truhe mit kleidern und die find ich nicht. oder sie ist da nicht drin jedefals helft 
mir bitte.


----------



## frankie07 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Venetica Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu Quests und Bossgegnern - Update*



Junku100 schrieb:


> hey leute ich hab da ein problem ich war bei mattheo der sagt bei ihm im haus ist eine
> truhe mit kleidern und die find ich nicht. oder sie ist da nicht drin jedefals helft
> mir bitte.


Hi,

das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Hab das Game für 10 Euro gekauft. Ladt Dir einfach den Hotfix von dtp runter.
Leider musst Du das Spiel neu beginnen, damit die Kisten auch erscheinen. Viel Spass !!


http://forum.dtp-entertainment.com/viewtopic.php?f=207&t=17155#p181861


----------



## Junku100 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Venetica Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu Quests und Bossgegnern - Update*



frankie07 schrieb:


> Junku100 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hey leute ich hab da ein problem ich war bei mattheo der sagt bei ihm im haus ist eine
> ...


  Danke für die hilfe bestimt kriege ich es jetzt hin nochmals danke


----------



## cerry26 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Venetica Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu Quests und Bossgegnern - Update*

ich finde das spiel von der grafik her ganz schön, nur schade dass scarlett nicht springen kann, denn so steht sie oft vor kleinen hindernissen und man muss erst außenherum laufen. wenn ich mehrere stunden spiele fängt das spiel an zu stocken, d.h. scarlett läuft dann langsamer. in dem fall speicher ich dann ab und lade komplett neu- dann läuft wieder alles flüssig. anfangs hatte ich auch die demo und habe mit ihr dann weiter gespielt und hatte auch das problem mit den fehlenden truhen- mit dem hotfix und demo de- und spiel neu installieren hats dann geklappt.
insgesamt ist das spiel eher für nicht so aktion liebende spieler, die aufträge sind oft sehr leicht und es passiert nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Dexxtar (6. Februar 2012)

Hi, ich habe ein probelm ich bin jetzt vor der tür in der mine und die lest sich nicht öffnen T T


----------



## Fialdark (24. Februar 2012)

He,also ich muss leider sagen,das ich selten so ein Grottenschlechtes Spiel gespielt habe.Sehr schnell verliert man generell den Überblick,man weis manchmal nie wo man hin muß,(auch mit Buch),total Unübersichtlich,man Betritt zig tausend mal das selbe Haus,weil ebend nicht auf der Karte gekennzeichnet,total störend ist das bei jeden Eintritt die ewige Ladezeit (obwohl Anforderungen weit darüber).Am Anfang fand ich es doch sehr Interessant,aber es stellte sich schnell langeweile ein.Ist ja noch schlimmer wie Drakensang,wo man nen halben Tag durch den Wald laufen muss.Die Grafik läßt auch zu Wünschen übrig.Das beste an dem Spiel sind noch die Waffen,wenn man sie erlernt hat,aber sonst stellt sich schnell nach 10-15min sehr schnell die lange Weilein,wegen ständiges hin und her laufen.Wie gesagt,das ist ausschließlich meine Auffassung,ein anderen mag es gefallen.Jedennfalls hät ich mir von dem Titel mehr erhofft.


----------



## Poofi1337 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich hänge bei der Mine bei der Kammer für diesen Stein den man für die Mondklinge braucht... Kann mir irgendjemand helfen? Ich stehe da die ganze Zeit bei der Kaputten Bohrmaschiene und hab alles abgesucht.


----------



## heinrich548 (29. Januar 2013)

ich bin bei der windmuehle,habe allen assasinen gekillt und die truhen gepluendert,auch die beiden ruder geholt, aber ich finde keinen fischer der mich zum schmuggler bringen soll und dann nach venedig, ich habe das spiel nun zum achten mal gemacht aber ich komme nicht mehr weiter. kann mir bitte irgendjemand helfen, bitte


----------



## venetika022 (22. Februar 2013)

bitte helft mir ich kenne mich bei den Ventilen nicht aus und die Kombination 3-2-4-1 geht nicht also könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wie es funktioniert das ich da weiter komm


----------



## venetika022 (22. Februar 2013)

*fischer*

der steht bei den vielen netzen und kisten den sieht man eh gleich wenn man von den seilen wo die assiens runter kommen dreht man sich um und dann siehst du den auch gleich


----------



## venetika022 (10. März 2013)

hallo leute das mit den ventilen funktioniert nicht bitte helft mir welche kombination stimmt da weil 3-2-4-1 geht net


----------



## Kreon (10. März 2013)

venetika022 schrieb:


> hallo leute das mit den ventilen funktioniert nicht bitte helft mir welche kombination stimmt da weil 3-2-4-1 geht net


 
Schau mal hier rein. Ab min 2


----------

